# Amazon warehouse



## luki0710 (8. Mai 2015)

Ich habe weiß bereits das man bei Amazon Warehouse Deals ein 30 tätiges Rückgaberecht habe und 2 Jahre Garantie. 
Aber wie ist das wenn ein Artikel ein defekt hat aber ich in behalten möchte. Wird wir ein euer zugeschickt¹? Oder repariert? 

¹ wahrscheinlich nicht weil sonst könnte man so günstig an Neuware kommen.


----------



## Worrel (9. Mai 2015)

Einen neuen Artikel wirst du nicht bekommen. 
Die Garantie wird entsprechende Reparaturen übernehmen.


----------



## Herbboy (9. Mai 2015)

Ich versteh die Frage nicht ^^  Wieso willst du den Artikel behalten, wenn er defekt ist? ^^  Oder redest du von einer optischen Macke, die schon bei Lieferung vorhanden war?


----------



## luki0710 (9. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Ich versteh die Frage nicht ^^  Wieso willst du den Artikel behalten, wenn er defekt ist? ^^  Oder redest du von einer optischen Macke, die schon bei Lieferung vorhanden war?


Ne ich meine damit das ich nicht einfach nur mein Geld zurück bekommen möchte. Ich habe das Produkt für über 50% Rabatt (wegen beschädigter Verpackung) gekauft. Sprich ich schicke das Produkt ein möchte dieses aber wieder bekommen ohne das ich es erneut (für den Vollpreis) kaufen muss. 
Meine Frage ist nun ob/wie das bei Amazon Warehouse Deals geht.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ne ich meine damit das ich nicht einfach nur mein Geld zurück bekommen möchte. Ich habe das Produkt für über 50% Rabatt (wegen beschädigter Verpackung) gekauft. Sprich ich schicke das Produkt ein möchte dieses aber wieder bekommen ohne das ich es erneut (für den Vollpreis) kaufen muss.


 Wenn du es einschickst, weil es einen Defekt gibt, der als Produktmangel gilt, dann wird das genau so behandelt als hättest du das nicht im warehouse, sondern nagelneu direkt bei Amazon gekauft. Ja nach dem, um was es sich handelt, wird es also repariert oder du bekommst ein neues oder aber einfach das Geld zurück.


----------



## luki0710 (10. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Wenn du es einschickst, weil es einen Defekt gibt, der als Produktmangel gilt, dann wird das genau so behandelt als hättest du das nicht im warehouse, sondern nagelneu direkt bei Amazon gekauft. Ja nach dem, um was es sich handelt, wird es also repariert oder du bekommst ein neues oder aber einfach das Geld zurück.


Okey, dann wage ich es mal einzuschicken.


----------



## Herbboy (10. Mai 2015)

was ist denn überhaupt defekt? Und schon direkt von Anfang  an?


----------



## luki0710 (10. Mai 2015)

Herbboy schrieb:


> was ist denn überhaupt defekt? Und schon direkt von Anfang  an?


Nvidia Shield. Ich habe es für  knapp 190€ gekauft. 
Jep von Anfang an. Es verliert Strom wenn man es lädt und es benutzt. 
Du musst mir keine Lösungsideen geben. (nicht böse gemeint. Ich will dir nur Arbeit ersparen) Hab alles was mir eingefallen ist gemacht und danach den Support (von Nvidia) angeschrieben. Muss also ein Hardware Fehler sein


----------



## golani79 (11. Mai 2015)

Sicher, dass es ein Defekt ist und nicht nur, dass halt mehr Leistung gezogen wird beim Spielen, als zugeführt wird?

Kannst ja hier mal schauen - da wird das Thema auch diskutiert:
https://forums.geforce.com/default/...-charged-when-playing-normal-android-games/1/


----------



## luki0710 (11. Mai 2015)

golani79 schrieb:


> Sicher, dass es ein Defekt ist und nicht nur, dass halt mehr Leistung gezogen wird beim Spielen, als zugeführt wird?
> 
> Kannst ja hier mal schauen - da wird das Thema auch diskutiert:
> https://forums.geforce.com/default/...-charged-when-playing-normal-android-games/1/


Ich verliere selbst im Idle Strom [emoji37]. 

Hab bei der Amazon Hotline angerufen und mir würde gesagt das Amazon warehouse nichts mit Amazon zutun hat? Schicke es dann direkt zu Nvidia


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Hab bei der Amazon Hotline angerufen und mir würde gesagt das Amazon warehouse nichts mit Amazon zutun hat?



bitte was?


----------



## luki0710 (11. Mai 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> bitte was?


Ich rufe morgen nochmal an mit der Hoffnung das die Mitarbeiter sich  „geirrt ".


----------



## Spassbremse (11. Mai 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Ich rufe morgen nochmal an mit der Hoffnung das die Mitarbeiter sich  „geirrt ".



Da hat Dir der betreffende Mitarbeiter definitiv Bullshit erzählt:



			
				Amazon Website schrieb:
			
		

> *Was ist Amazon Warehouse Deals?
> *
> Warehouse Deals ist ein Handelsname der Amazon EU S.à.r.l., unter dem wir zurückgesendete, geöffnete und gebrauchte Ware zu reduzierten Preisen anbieten. Ebenfalls finden Sie Waren mit leichten Gebrauchsspuren und beschädigter Verpackung in unserem Angebot. Die Abwicklung erfolgt über Amazon.de und unseren Kundenservice.


----------



## golani79 (11. Mai 2015)

Normalerweise sollte auch bei Warehouse Käufen die Garantieabwicklung über Amazon ablaufen - vlt. dachte der Mitarbeiter aber auch, du hättest den Artikel über nen Drittanbieter gekauft.


----------



## Bonkic (11. Mai 2015)

ich möchte dem threadersteller nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich bezweifele wirklich ernsthaft, dass ein amazon-mitarbeiter eine solche auskunft gegeben hat.


----------



## HowdyM (11. Mai 2015)

Bemühen wir doch einfach mal Stufe 1 der Logik: Wie beweist du einen Fehler, wenn du das Gerät nicht zurückschickst? 
Stufe 2: Du willst also statt Geld zurück lieber das defekte Gerät behalten? Warum machst du dann nen Aufstand?
Oder aber Stufe 3: Du willst das teilweise defekte Gerät behalten UND ein nagelneues ohne Fehler und das für 50% weniger.....

Nach geltender Rechtslage muss der Verkäufer erstmal das recht eingeräumt werden, das Gerät zu reparieren, und erst anschließend kann man über einen Austausch oder aber über die Geldrückgabe reden (bzw. den Behalt des defekten Geräts). Wobei du das defekte Gerät ja nicht behalten kannst, da es ja zur Reparatur ist....


----------



## luki0710 (11. Mai 2015)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich möchte dem threadersteller nicht zu nahe treten, aber ich bezweifele wirklich ernsthaft, dass ein amazon-mitarbeiter eine solche auskunft gegeben hat.


Da mit trist du mir zu nahe [emoji35] ^^. Nein Spaß beiseite. Mir wurde diese Information tatsächlich gegeben. 
Ich rufe morgen erstmal erneut an. 
Schreibe euch wenn ich das gemacht habe noch mal


----------



## luki0710 (12. Mai 2015)

So werde es jetzt zurück schicken und mein Geld wieder bekommen. 
Wieder mal eine schlechte Erfahrungen mit Amazon.


----------



## Worrel (12. Mai 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> So werde es jetzt zurück schicken und mein Geld wieder bekommen.
> Wieder mal eine schlechte Erfahrungen mit Amazon.


Du bekommst dein Geld zurück und das ist eine "schlechte Erfahrung"?

Viel zu lernen du noch hast, junger Padawan.


----------



## luki0710 (12. Mai 2015)

Schlechte Erfahrung da : Amazon die zurück gesenden Geräte nicht vernünftig Test und mit null Akku auf die Reise schickt. Der Kundenservice war total genervt und unhöflich. 

Amazon ist ein wiederlicher, ekelafter und trampeliger Wookietreiber


----------



## Spassbremse (12. Mai 2015)

luki0710 schrieb:


> Amazon ist ein wiederlicher, ekelafter und trampeliger Wookietreiber



Ne, das kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Freilich, bei Amazon ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, es gibt genügend Dinge, die man zurecht kritisieren kann und sollte, aber der Kundenservice sucht eigentlich wirklich seinesgleichen.
Ich wurde bislang jedenfalls immer äußerst freundlich und zuvorkommend behandelt.


----------



## luki0710 (12. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ne, das kann ich so überhaupt nicht bestätigen. Freilich, bei Amazon ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt, es gibt genügend Dinge, die man zurecht kritisieren kann und sollte, aber der Kundenservice sucht eigentlich wirklich seinesgleichen.
> Ich wurde bislang jedenfalls immer äußerst freundlich und zuvorkommend behandelt.


Ich hatte immer Pech mit Amazon. 
Da für noch nie bei EA.


----------



## Bonkic (12. Mai 2015)

Spassbremse schrieb:


> Ich wurde bislang jedenfalls immer äußerst freundlich und zuvorkommend behandelt.



ebenso.


----------



## Herbboy (12. Mai 2015)

@Luki: die schalten so ein Gerät nur kurz ein, aber die können das unmöglich so lange testen, dass SO ein Problem auffällt - ansonsten wäre es für Amazon wegen der Personalkosten sogar billiger, das Ding gleich ganz wegzuschmeissen    aber so was sollte man halt wissen, auch bei anderen Shops - dafür macht man ja dann evlt. ein Schnäppchen, und falls doch was dran ist, muss man sich keine Sorgen machen, dass man sein Geld nicht zurückbekommt

@Amazon allgemein: ich nutze Amazon schon seit dem Jahr 2000, also schon fast 15 Jahre. Ich bestelle da pro Jahr im Schnitt 6-7 Mal, natürlich dann auch oft mal mehrere Dinge pro Bestellung. Bisher hatte ich 4x was zu beanstanden, wo ich mich  dran erinnern kann. EIN Mal war ich nicht ganz zufrieden mit dem Service - und das war das EINZIGE mal, wo ich einen persönlichen Kontakt mit Antwort und Rückantwort hatte. Zufrieden war ich 3x, wo ich jeweils gar keine Antwort bekam, sondern direkt Geld zurück bzw. Ersatzprodukt, d.h. den "Service" so richtig in Anspruch nehmen musste ich an sich nur 1x - die 3x "problemlos" waren:

- Mobile Kopfhörer, die echt enttäuschend klangen => zurückgesendet und geschrieben, dass meine 1/3 so teuren alten Kopfhörer besser klingen => Geld problemlos zurückbekommen, auch kostenloses zurücksenden obwohl "nur" 30€ Warenwert
- ein Sony-Handy für ca. 250€, das ohne ersichtlichen Grund mach ein paar Monaten so schnell den Strom verlor, dass es nach 15 Min leer war => Rücksendung mit Reklamation inkl. Schilderung des Falles und dem Hinweis, dass es sogar schon mal bei Sony eingesendet worden war UND ein nagelneuer Akku nichts brachte, bekam ich ein Austauschhandy, das problemlos ging
- irgendwas nicht so teures, ich weiß nicht mehr was, wollte ich zurücksenden und kam beim Schritt, wo man ein Retouretikett drucken kann, den Hinweis, ich solle das Produkt einfach behalten und würde den Betrag trotzdem erstattet bekommen.

Nicht ganz zufrieden war ich, als ich meinen LCD-TV bestellte, der dann EXTREMES Clouding auf einer Seite hatte und ich dann eine Mail schrieb, dass ich den zurücksenden möchte, aber nicht das Geld zurück haben wollte, sondern einfach einen neuen modellgleichen LCD, weil dieses Clouding für das Modell definitiv nicht normal sei. Amazon hat dann drauf bestanden, dass ich den zurücksende und einen neuen LCD-TV separat neu bestelle, für den "alten" bekomme ich dann das Geld zurück. Das fand ich enttäuschend, denn erstens musste ich dann ZWEI Termine machen, einen zum Abholen des "alten" und einen zum Anliefern des neuen LCDs, zweitens musste ich mich entscheiden:  mit der Neubestellung erst abwarten, bis das Geld wieder auf dem Konto ist und so lange ohne TV auskommen, oder aber sofort bestellen und den alten zurücksenden, wenn der neue da ist, dafür aber dann 600€ in den Miesen sein, bis das Geld zurückerstattet wird. Drittens war der Preis ein Angebot gewesen, d.h. ich habe im Endeffekt 30€ mehr bezahlt, nur weil Amazon keinem Tausch 1:1 zustimmen wollte. Eine Mail im Nachhinein, dass ich an sich schuldlos 30€ mehr bezahlt hatte, wurde nur mit einem Standardtext beantwortet nach dem Motto "leider treten immer mal Preisunterschiede auf, wir können nicht in jedem Falle einen Rabatt gewähren, wenn der Preis eines Produktes für kurze Zeit günstiger war" oder so was...

Aber das alles ist auch schon 4 Jahre her, und bei solchen Unternehmen kann sich ja schon innerhalb eines halben Jahres alles um 180 Grad drehen - sowohl zum Positiven als auch zum Negativen. Deswegen find ich es auch immer wieder total bescheuert, wenn manche Leute auf eine bestimmte Marke schwören oder bestimmte Marken ablehnen, nur weil sie irgendwann mal ein Problem mit einem Produkt dieser Marke oder dessen Service hatten oder davon gehört haben


----------

